# Невринома на уровне L1, L2 позвонков



## Егорова Юлия (3 Дек 2010)

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Юлия, мне 32 года. Год мучаюсь с проблемами в позвоночнике - постоянные боли, иногда приступы. Сначала думала почки - узи показало, что все отлично. Обращалось к терапевтам - хондрос, мол, пройдёт. Делала уколы, зарядку, масажи.. результатов нет.

Сегодня ходила на МРТ - результат Невринома на уровне L1, L2 позвонков, размер 24х11м, овальное формы образование неоднородной структуры. Есть снимки на диске в специальной программе. 

Я была просто шокирована, мне сказали - операция и в нашем крае (Камчатский край) такого не делают. В понедельник пойду на приём к врачу. Я просто не знаю как быть, куда обращаться. Изучив форум - поняла, что с этим живут. Но мне страшно. Больше всего интересуют альтернативные методы лечения кроме операции. и Какие последствия операции могут быть. 

Спасибо. Извените за несвязанные текст. Только что вернулась с МРТ и голова просто в тумане.


----------



## nuwa (3 Дек 2010)

Юлечка, а снимки на руках? Если да, то разместите их на форуме, пожалуйста.


----------



## Егорова Юлия (13 Дек 2010)

Посмотреть вложение 4278 Посмотреть вложение 4279 Посмотреть вложение 4280Посмотреть вложение 4281

Вот некоторые снимки, на которых чётко видно опухоль. Скажите пожалуйста - на сколько серьёзная опухоль, на сколько сложная может быть операция. Спасибо


----------



## Анатолий (14 Дек 2010)

Юля! Не надо бояться! Страшное слово «невринома» да такие есть и с такими живут  и долго живут!
Опишите подробнее какие боли , после чего, какого характера, итд.


----------



## Егорова Юлия (16 Дек 2010)

Симптомы у меня такие: каждый день под утро начинаются боли в пояснице с левой стороны. Боль тянет в ногу до пятки. После того, как встаю, минут через 5-10 боль проходит. Иногда бывает и днем болит, но не очень часто. В периоды обострения классически ни сесть, ни встать, ни лечь не могу от боли.  В левой ноге снижена чувствительность, а так же почему-то в больших пальцах рук плохая чувствительность. Вы не знаете причем тут руки?

Боли продолжаются уже год. С чего начались не помню. Мне кажется просто взяли и начались. И еще у меня чувствительность в большом пальце левой ноги снижена уже лет пять примерно. Но я как-то не придавала этому большого значения. А сейчас и по всей ноге низкая.

Меня еще такой момент интересует: мне сейчас назначили анализы сдавать для операции, но не назначили гистологию. Это нормально? Получается мне определили невриному только по снимкам МРТ.


----------



## Анатолий (17 Дек 2010)

Были консультации – гинеколога, мамолога, нейрохирурга, обследования шейного отдела позвоночника?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Дек 2010)

> Получается мне определили невриному только по снимкам МРТ.


Повезло, рано обнаружили. Так используйте момент.


----------



## Доктор Попов (17 Дек 2010)

Егорова Юлия написал(а):


> Меня еще такой момент интересует: мне сейчас назначили анализы сдавать для операции, но не назначили гистологию. Это нормально? Получается мне определили невриному только по снимкам МРТ.



Юлия, при подобных опухолях не делается предоперационная биопсия. Операция не простая, но поскольку нет сдавления корешков конского хвоста, результат должен быть очень хорошим.
Удачи!


----------



## Егорова Юлия (20 Дек 2010)

Анатолий написал(а):


> Были консультации – гинеколога, мамолога, нейрохирурга, обследования шейного отдела позвоночника?



Была у нейрохирурга, который сказал, что опыта в таких операциях у них нет, но сказал, что операцию сделают, мол, ничего страшного. Больше ничего толкового он мне не сказал, а направил в поликлиннику сдавать анализы для подготовки к операции. В поликлиннике я была у гинеколога, которая взяла стандартный анализ и шлепнула печать, что все нормально. К мамологу меня не направляли и шейный отдел позвоночника не обследовали.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Повезло, рано обнаружили. Так используйте момент.



Я, конечно же не собираюсь откладывать операцию в долгий ящик: надо, так надо! Но умения наших нейрохирургов вызывают у меня смутные опасения. Сейчас буду узнавать о возможности полететь в другие регионы.



Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Юлия, при подобных опухолях не делается предоперационная биопсия. Операция не простая, но поскольку нет сдавления корешков конского хвоста, результат должен быть очень хорошим.
> Удачи!



Спасибо!

Добавлено через 19 часов 35 минут
Уважаемые Доктора!
А это точно невринома или какой то другой вид опухоли? если тех 4х снимков не достаточно, попробую пересохранить все снимки и разместить на форум. Сегодня была у нейрохирурга на консультации, по снимкам он предположил что это гемангиома.


----------



## Доктор Попов (22 Дек 2010)

Окончательный ответ какая именно опухоль будет только после операции. Вариантов на самом деле немного, но писать я про них не буду - абсолютно ненужная Вам перед операцией информация.


----------



## Егорова Юлия (27 Дек 2010)

Спасибо. 
Решила - полечу в центр (Москва или Санкт-Петербург). Сейчас заканчиваю все анализы и сбор документов. Надеюсь что всё пройдёт благоприятно.


----------



## Татьяна_666 (12 Апр 2016)

*Егорова Юлия*,  Добрый день Юлия! Расскажите пожалуйста исход вашего лечения или операции? У меня такой же диагноз, сейчас собираю информацию для принятия решения.


----------

